# Robert Mugabe



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

I've just made a life size jelly of Robert Mugabe.

I fear I may have set a dangerous president.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

YES. Very funny. Still laffin' :lol: :lol:


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Could be re-worked into a Donald Trump gag!


----------

